# Skeeter Jam Pee



## Angie (Mar 10, 2011)

Has anyone evermade SK using jam? I have a big jar of strawberry jam that was super cheap. Strawberry and lemon?? Hmmm, would that be a good combination?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2011)

I have had strawberry lemonade many times so yes I think it would be good!


----------



## Angie (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Wade! Will have to try it


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 11, 2011)

the perfect wine to drink in your jammies.


----------



## Angie (Mar 11, 2011)

as soon as the primary is free I guess I will have to try it...if it turns out good then it would be the perfect drink for jammies


----------



## Angie (Mar 15, 2011)

K, some questions for all you SP experts....yesterday I emptied a 1L jar (about 34 oz for you Americans) into some boiling water and added some pectic enzyme. I used abit over 1 gallon of water - most jam wine recipes call for more then 1 jar for a gallon. 

Think 1 jar might be to much for just one gallon? Having never tasted completed SP I am not sure if the jam might overpower the lemon. 

Suggestions??


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 15, 2011)

What size batch of SP are you making? If it's a 5-6 gallon batch, that strawberry will add some nice elements, but won't overpower the lemon. It takes a LOT to overpower lemon.


----------



## Angie (Mar 16, 2011)

I was only going to do 1 gallon but after seeing how strong the jam is I might do a 3 gallon batch


----------



## Angie (Apr 7, 2011)

backsweeten my strawberry jam last week. The only concentrate I could find was Fruitopia - I added one can as is and tried to reduce the second one to get a stronger flavour. There is water in the concentrate so I did not want to water down the wine. I just racked it off some sediment and it tastes pretty good. I did not add the second addition of lemon but it still has an initial tart taste, then the strawberry hits. Still not quite clear enough so I am going to let it sit for some time. I tried to degass again thinking that was the problem but doesn't appear to be.

I bottled my first batch about a week after sweetening. Put it in the fridge and after another week it really dropped sediment. Will have abit more patience with this batch!

I have only made 2 1-gallon batches of this stuff - the first one was way to tart and acidic for my liking. This one much better. I have to rack a white zin tonight or tomorrow so I am thinking of making a full size batch --- maybe Pomegranate or Raspberry with the zin??


----------



## Arne (Apr 7, 2011)

If it is too tart, try adding a little more sugar. Just add it to some in a glass and if you like it you can add to the whole batch. Arne.


----------



## Angie (Apr 7, 2011)

yup - did that and I still found it too acidic and tart. In cutting the recipe down to one gallon I think I used too much lemon, and as someone commented, added acid with orange concentrate, it ended up to be waaay too much. I am going to do another batch and use less lemon and blend or use this as topup for it and other batches....might sweeten abit more and add a dash or two of vodka (or something like that  ) It will get used!!


----------



## Griff (Apr 7, 2011)

Angie said:


> ....might sweeten abit more and add a dash or two of vodka (or something like that  ) It will get used!!



Yep, and add a couple or three ice cubes and that sounds real good.


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 9, 2011)

Just remember... after a few weeks... some of the "bitterness" of the lemon goes away... and you just have "tart" left!

It all works out... you'll see...

Then you'll be making MORE!!

Debbie


----------



## Angie (Apr 11, 2011)

wow...after another week the bitterness in my creamsicle pee did go away and it is quite good now. I guess I was too quick in bottling and sampling this batch - very bitter and have alot of sediment in the bottom on the bottles now. A couple more weeks in the carboy would have made all the difference. Live and learn!!


----------



## Angie (Apr 15, 2011)

I have degassed twice and used sparkelloid twice and can't seem to get this to clear. It has been sitting for over a week since the last sparkelloid and the neck of the carboy is clear but the rest of the wine is still cloudy. I have a small bottle of leftovers in the fridge and that cleared with no problems. Tried putting the carboy in the fridge a few days ago and nothing. 

From other threads sparkelloid seems to work fairly quickly. I am going to leave this batch for a few more weeks to see if it clears but what else can I add if the sparkelloid does not work. So far I have used a good tsp for a 1 gallon batch and I don't want to over-sparkelloid.


----------



## Catfish (Apr 15, 2011)

From what I've gathered the sparkolloid will clear the wine faster when it's at a warm temperature. Try getting it up to 75-80 if you can.


----------



## Angie (Apr 15, 2011)

it was sitting at around 70F for over a week and nothing....maybe I will try a blanket cover and some heat and see if that helps


----------

